# Question(s) for Mods ...



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

Greetings, Mods ~
I hope this is the right spot to post questions that are not on the FAQ. 

Simple question. Two, actually... is it possible to send a private message 📬 to just one individual? If so, how? Perhaps is not for some reason. (I’m a newbie to forums.)

Lastly, is there an existing thread I missed for asking Mods questions?

Thanks for all you do. ~ Les


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Greetings, Mods ~
> I hope this is the right spot to post questions that are not on the FAQ.
> 
> Simple question. Two, actually... is it possible to send a private message 📬 to just one individual? If so, how? Perhaps is not for some reason. (I’m a newbie to forums.)
> ...


Hi kayakerles. If you click on the person’s name you want to pm a little box with the option to “start conversation” should be there. Just click on that and you can message just them directly. Presumably you can do the same to contact one of the mods. Never needed to do that.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jun 2021)

You should post these sort of questions in ‘Site Support’ but you’ve got your answer now.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2021)

There’s a sub forum for site support
https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/site-support.29/


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jun 2021)

You can also start a private message by clicking the little envelope icon at the top of the page and then selecting 'start a new conversation'. You can add multiple participants if it is a subject you want to discuss with more than one person.

The envelope icon is also the pathway to view historical messages you have sent/received.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2021)

Being stateside he may not get this...


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jun 2021)

Customised hairdryer! 😄


----------



## byegad (19 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> There’s a sub forum for site support
> https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/site-support.29/


It's good support. I wear it all the time.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jun 2021)

Hello @kayakerles!
I have moved your thread to site support 
I think you have got your answers, but, if you need more help, please post on this thread.
Pat from the mods.


----------



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Being stateside he may not get this...
> 
> View attachment 594576


I'm with you, Drago, thanks. My last name is O'Riley. But you can call me Baba!  You can find me down by the sea and sand. Long live rock!


----------



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hello @kayakerles!
> I have moved your thread to site support
> I think you have got your answers, but, if you need more help, please post on this thread.
> Pat from the mods.


Yeah, Thanks, Pat. 😎


----------



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Customised hairdryer! 😄


The best kind.


----------



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> You can also start a private message by clicking the little envelope icon at the top of the page and then selecting 'start a new conversation'. You can add multiple participants if it is a subject you want to discuss with more than one person.
> 
> The envelope icon is also the pathway to view historical messages you have sent/received.


Great to know. Appreciate it! 👍


----------



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> There’s a sub forum for site support
> https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/site-support.29/


 Now I know. Thanks.


----------



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> You should post these sort of questions in ‘Site Support’ but you’ve got your answer now.


Got lt. Thanks. 🙄


----------



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hi kayakerles. If you click on the person’s name you want to pm a little box with the option to “start conversation” should be there. Just click on that and you can message just them directly. Presumably you can do the same to contact one of the mods. Never needed to do that.


Appreciate it, Mo. Thanks!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

kayakerles said:


> I'm with you, Drago, thanks. *My last name is O'Riley.* But you can call me Baba!  You can find me down by the sea and sand. Long live rock!


First name Walter?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> First name Walter?



Radar?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Radar?


That'd be nickname.


----------



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Radar?


LOL. Close, but he as an O'Reilly. No claim-to-fame here. 😷 🚁


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jun 2021)

Baba O'Reilly is a Who track.


----------



## kayakerles (19 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Baba O'Reilly is a Who track.


Baba *O'Riley*, actually. Great stuff! But you know that.


----------

